# Barbara Walters, what is WRONG with you?



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

Well, it’s that time of year. Barbara Walters will announce her list of “10 Most Fascinating People” tonight on TV. At the end she will announce (drumroll) the MOST fascinating!

But I’ve seen a few clips/previews which make me scratch my head. She tells Bradley Cooper he’s handsome and  “screwable”. She asks Amy Schumer if she’s ever faked an orgasm.

Really, Barbara?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2015)

LOL....well it won't be on our TV channels here...however I have a feeling she might choose...Caitlyn Jenner ( she seems to have been chosen for everything else this year)..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 17, 2015)

Yanno what? I don't even care what Barbara Walters' choices are for the most interesting people. Nope. Don't care


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL....well it won't be on our TV channels here...however I have a feeling she might choose...Caitlyn Jenner ( she seems to have been chosen for everything else this year)..



I think you're right.




applecruncher said:


> But I’ve seen a few clips/previews which make me scratch my head. She tells Bradley Cooper he’s handsome and “screwable”. She asks Amy Schumer if she’s ever faked an orgasm.
> 
> Really, Barbara?



Maybe she is starting to lose it (getting senile)  .... and no one wants to tell her.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yanno what? I don't even care what Barbara Walters' choices are for the most interesting people. Nope. Don't care




Ditto..chikadee...double ditto...


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2015)

Barbara  who ?   Have a glass of wawa.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2015)

I think it is sad. She is desperately trying to come across as young(ish) and relevant. She needs to let go.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

I haven't seen her in ages, but maybe she's trying to speak the language of those she interviews --- relate to them so that the interview is more candid?  I always liked her and thought she was very good at her job, and have even seen her get very deep and personal with the interviewees, to the point where they cried.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I remember Gilda Radner's impressions of her.  She was hysterical. Baba Wawa..yes!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

Oy that maybe it's time for her to retire gracefully?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep, it was Caitlyn Jenner.

I enjoyed the Misty Copeland interview.

Barbara is a great looking 86 yr old woman who has had a fantastic career.  Maybe it's time to step back, but.....she's apparently still enjoying the ride.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> . She tells Bradley Cooper he’s handsome and  “screwable”. She asks Amy Schumer if she’s ever faked an orgasm.
> 
> Really, Barbara?




Seriously? I guess being dignified just doesn't pay the bills these days... :shrug:


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yep, it was Caitlyn Jenner.
> 
> I enjoyed the Misty Copeland interview.
> 
> Barbara is a great looking 86 yr old woman who has had a fantastic career.  Maybe it's time to step back, but.....she's apparentstill enjoying the ride.


86!!  I didn't know she was that old.  Good for you Babs...Keep on truckin..


----------

